# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING?  July 2012



## The Bread Guy (25 Jun 2012)

*MERX postings and related news here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jul 2012)

Wanted:  
Field hospital beds for Petawawa
24 x "heavy duty backpack-style (medical) equipment bags and 18 forceps" destined for Richmond, Ontario and Petawawa
Trucks & trailers for Richmond, Ontario & Petawawa
Boat trailers for Franktown Road
An electrical upgrade in Richmond, Ontario


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jul 2012)

Wanted:  Someone to....
Build a new HQ building for the Canadian Rangers in Borden
Get rid of some no-longer-needed 155 mm cluster shells
Build an aircraft arrestor system at Greenwood
Deliver (herbal) death from above in Gagetown


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jul 2012)

More details on this one ....





			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:
> "900 kits of Survival Evasion, Resistance and Escape Kits (SERE)" for delivery "within 250 KM radius of (Ottawa)"


.... specifically:  new deadline for bids, and "what, exactly, do you mean by a foam float?" - more in attached.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Jul 2012)

From MERX:





> .... DND's Project Polar Epsilon has been established to exploit information obtained from existing or emerging civil and/or commercial satellites, primarily RADARSAT-2. It will support Canadian DEFENCE by providing wide area surveillance over the ocean approaches to Canada, over Canada's Arctic region, and in foreign littoral areas where Canadian forces may be deployed.
> 
> DND has a requirement for the provision of Non Proprietary Maintenance Services for DND's (Near Real Time Ship Detection) System ....


More in project Statement of Work excerpt here, and on Polar Epsilon here (usual Wikipedia caveats) and here (Milnet.ca)


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jul 2012)

Wanted:
Someone to build 2 x "Modular Accommodations" for ~$750K in Petawawa
"a Operations, Command and Control Network Analyst who can perform the Joint Interface Control Officer (JICO) function"


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jul 2012)

Wanted:  someone to provide "labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary for the design and construction of 26 semi-detached modular housing units (in Petawawa). Eight units are 4 bedroom, and eighteen units are 3 bedroom ...."  Deadline:  2012-08-02 02:00 PM Eastern Daylight Saving Time EDT


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jul 2012)

1)  Following up on this ....


			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> From MERX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... we now see this (highlights mine):





> .... The objectives of the Mercury Global project are:
> 
> a) Deliver strategic X-band and Ka-band SATCOM ground entry sites that are interoperable with deployed terminals fielded by all environmental force generators. These ground entry sites will enable connectivity to global theatres and must be located within Canadian territory where feasible; and
> 
> ...


A bit more information in the Statement of Work (8 pages) via Google Docs here.

Also wanted:
Someone to pretty up Leitrim Road with trees for ~$660K
Someone to build a C2L2 lab for Defence Research & Development Canada in Toronto for ~$228K


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jul 2012)

Wanted:  someone to see what kind of species at risk may be lurking in/around Connaught Range and Primary Training Centre (and offer advice on what to do about them if/when found) - more details (including some species to look for) in bid document excerpt here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jul 2012)

Wanted:
Someone to mount a CF-5 in front of the Art Smith Aviation Academy at 4 Wing Cold Lake
Someone to get rid of stuff that hasn't blown up yet across Canada - a bit more detail in bid document extract here


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jul 2012)

Wanted:
Someone to teach the "Canadian Forces Tactical Medical (CF TAC MED) training course to Medical Technicians (Med Tech) preparing to deploy for Afghanistan" - more on the chosen company - Canadian Tactical and Operational Medical Solutions Inc. - here
Someone to clean up an old rifle range at Petawawa
Someone to help dig up historical records on an as-needed basis


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jul 2012)

Wanted:
Someone to help track down things that might blow up in "SS City of Vienna, Black Rock (Sambro Island), Nova Scotia" for ~$310K
"A Mini Remotely Operated Vehicle for use in the CF light and airmobile Explosive Ordnance Disposal (EOD) teams" - a bit more detail in 22-page Statement of Work excerpt here (Google Docs)


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jul 2012)

Wanted:
Someone to do research with pig stem cells to find treatment for CBRN-related problems - a bit more detail in an extract from the Statement of Work here (Google Docs)
Someone to "provide post secondary academic institute required technical training, the pedagogical supplies and the logistic support for the Department of National Defence (DND) sponsored students and staff under the plan entitled the Naval Combat Systems Technician Training Plan (NCSTTP)"


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Jul 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:
> Someone to help track down things that might blow up in "SS City of Vienna, Black Rock (Sambro Island), Nova Scotia" for ~$310K


More from The Canadian Press:


> The federal government is looking to finish a survey of an underwater shipwreck littered with tonnes of munitions just outside of Halifax.
> 
> Defence Construction Canada, a Crown corporation that serves the Defence Department, has issued a tender for a contractor to complete the survey in an area south of the city that's popular with recreational divers.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Jul 2012)

Wanted:  someone to provide DND with "STANAG 4586 Compliant Aircraft Control Software Suite" for "the Family of Unmanned Air Vehicles (FUAV) sub-project of the Land Force Intelligence Surveillance, Target Acquistion, and Reconnaissance (LFISTAR)" - more on the recommended company (CDL Systems Ltd.) here


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jul 2012)

Wanted: someone to test how safe a proposed vaccine against western equine encephalitis virus (WEEV), eastern equine encephalitis virus (EEEV) and Venezuelan equine encephalitis virus (VEEE) in animals in preparation to eventually apply for clinical trials in people (screen capture of posting also here if link doesn’t work) – more on the proposed company here. 
“… This Request for Proposal is for 1000 Hunting Knives to be delivered to the Department of National Defence’s Base in Edmonton, Alberta and another 1000 Hunting Knives to be delivered to Montreal, Quebec …” - a few details on proposed specs in bid document excerpt here. 
Wanted:  researcher to figure out how to use high-tech to improve how we get beans & bullets to the troops when they’re all over the place - more technical detail in the Statement of Work here. 
Wanted: someone to find things that could go “boom” (and deal with what they find) in/around “ERFB area, Lac Saint-Pierre (Québec)” for around $540,000.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jul 2012)

Remember this?


			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:  +45K x "Enhanced Combat Uniforms" (more details in bid document extract - 53 pages w/diagrams - here)


The latest (attached) - bidders have more time to submit:  new deadline is 30 Aug 12.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jul 2012)

Wanted:  
Someone to fix up a “graving dock” at Esquimalt for around $5.8M  “The work comprises substantially the installation of a steel sheet pile containment wall around the perimeter of the south and west jetties, and, associated works at the Public Works and Government Services Canada, Esquimalt Graving Dock, 825 Admirals Road, Victoria (Esquimalt), B.C. …. To assist with bonding and insurance requirements, this project is estimated to cost $5,819,000.00 GST/HST extra ….”
Loadsa bus rentals on the east coast here, here and here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jul 2012)

Remember this?





			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:
> Someone to do research with pig stem cells to find treatment for CBRN-related problems - a bit more detail in an extract from the Statement of Work here (Google Docs)


Question from potential bidder:  Where do we get the piggy stem cells?  

Answer:  we'll get them for you - more in bid amendment document here.


----------

